# Fetal Development



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

The development of the fetus in goats takes 145-155 days from implantation of the egg in the uterus to birth. 

By the 20th day the heartbeat is apparent. At 30 days the embryo has reached 1.4 cm or about Â½ " in length. Limb buds or segments can be seen between 28 and 35 days. By the 35th day the abdominal wall has closed and between the 35th and 42nd days one can differentiate the digits from the limb bud. The mouth, nostrils and dewclaws can also be seen. A Genital "bump" has appeared if the embryo is female or a penile sheath if it is male. The top of the brain can be viewed thru the soft membrane that is now functioning as the top of the skull. At the end of the 42nd day the embryo enters the stage of the fetus. 
During the 41st thru 49th days mammary buds appear in the female fetus or an empty scrotal sac in the male. Thru the transparent pink colored skin the Jugular vein is barely visible. The fetus is approximately 40 mm or about 1 Â½" in length at 45 days. One can also distinguish the nostrils and eyes from the rest of the head. Between the 49th and 56th day the eyelids close and the ear canal opens. The top of the head is still a soft membrane in the center but it is beginning to harden from the outside. 
The fetus has grown to about 100 mm or nearly 4" at 60 days. The jugular& facial vein as well as the scrotal vessels are easily visible and the nostrils have opened by the 63rd day. Fine hair appears on the eyelids at 70 to 77 days. Between 77 days and 84 days the horn pits can be seen and by the 84th day the ear vein is prominent and hair has appeared on the muzzle. 
By the 90th day the fetus is approximately 250 mm or almost 10" long. Hairs can also be seen on the forehead, there is now pigmentation around the horn pits, and the testes (if the fetus is male) can be felt in the scrotum by the 91st day. Between the 91st and 98th day the skin becomes thicker and whitish. The Jugular, facial and scrotal veins are no longer visible, the ear vein however can still be seen. Hairs are now growing along the top of the neck and the top of the head has hardened. Hairs begin to grow on the chest, the eyelids separate and temporary teeth buds begin to appear. Hair is growing around the eyes and muzzle as well. 
Between the 112th and 126th days the entire body, except the limbs, are sparsely covered with fine hair. Dense hairs cover the entire body including the limbs and the teeth buds are prominent by the 140th day. 1-3 incisors are barely erupted in females and they are at the gum line in males at 145-155 days. 
The kid is born between 145 and 155 days at about 43 cm or approximately 17" in length. It will weigh about 2 Â¾ kg or 6 pounds. The more kids in the birth the less each kid will weigh. A doe will have between 1 and 5 kids at a time with 2 or 3 being considered average. The "normal" presentation is front feet first with the head lying on the front legs. The doe's uterus has two distinct horns or sides where she carries her kids. After the kids are born she expels an after birth mass from each horn and her gestation is complete. 

After the kid(s) are born they need to be cleaned off, which the doe will do by licking the baby until it is clean. If one so desires they can assist in this process with a clean towel. The umbilical cord should be dipped in a strong 7% iodine to prevent infection. The kid will begin trying to stand, it is then fed by bottle or allowed to nurse the first milk or colostrum. This milk is full of antibodies and nutrients essential to the health of the kid. Once fed the kid will begin walking and exploring it's new surroundings within several minutes of it's birth.
_________________


----------

